# NEC 517.14 Health Care Facilities



## jar546 (Nov 11, 2018)

If a Chiropractor's office in a strip mall has 2 separate services providing power to his patient care areas, do the panels need to comply with 517.14 to each other, even if different services?  In this case, the panels serve the left and right side of a common hallway (vicinity).


----------



## ICE (Nov 12, 2018)

_517.14 Panelboard Bonding. The equipment grounding terminal buses of the *normal *and *essential branch-circuit panelboards* serving the same individual *patient care vicinity* shall be connected together with an insulated continuous copper conductor not smaller than 10 AWG. Where two or more panelboards serving the same individual patient care vicinity are served from separate transfer switches on the essential electrical system, the equipment grounding terminal buses of those panelboards shall be connected together with an insulated continuous copper conductor not smaller than 10 AWG.

_


----------



## jar546 (Nov 12, 2018)

ICE said:


> _517.14 Panelboard Bonding. The equipment grounding terminal buses of the *normal *and *essential branch-circuit panelboards* serving the same individual *patient care vicinity* shall be connected together with an insulated continuous copper conductor not smaller than 10 AWG. Where two or more panelboards serving the same individual patient care vicinity are served from separate transfer switches on the essential electrical system, the equipment grounding terminal buses of those panelboards shall be connected together with an insulated continuous copper conductor not smaller than 10 AWG.
> _


Yes but looking for opinions


----------



## chris kennedy (Nov 12, 2018)

My opinion, I see no exception for separate services.


----------



## Sleepy (Nov 12, 2018)

Out of my depth there, so no opinion.  But, would a chiropractic office even have an essential electrical system?  And I'm suspicious that "patient care vicinity" wouldn't include a common corridor.


----------

